# YouTube app error 500



## Nght12 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey guys. I have a nexus 7 and gs3 vzw both running aokp milestone 1 and I'm getting error 500 on both devices. Driving me nuts cause I can't watch Whose Line.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_HTTP_status_codes#5xx_Server_Error


----------

